# any social activities in Lisbon with expacts



## Pierlecce (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello,

I'm just arrived in Portugal one week ago. I would like to know if there are some social activities, party among expat working and living here in Lisbon. 

Cheers
Pier


----------



## Margot (Feb 3, 2009)

Check "Internations"


----------



## Bubbles67 (Jan 19, 2010)

also try portugalfriends.com

and meetup.com

both have Lisbon social groups

:clap2:


----------



## oranger (Feb 21, 2011)

We have a regular drinks meeting when the weather is better - send me a message and I can send you details!?


----------

